# subclass 485 visa(temporary skilled graduate visa)



## ajil1978 (May 29, 2012)

My 2 year packaged course in mining(1 st year diploma and 2 nd year masters)starts July 2012.so i will be graduating on July 2014.as per new post study rules combined courses(diploma n masters)doesnt satisfy post study 2 year stay back.but am i still eligible for sub class 485 visa since i l be completing 2 year study in Australia and mining is in the skill shortage list???pls help me
...


----------



## andrew_expat (Jan 6, 2013)

I assume you will be eligible for subclass 485 after completing your study as it in total is 2 years.


----------



## sarita2 (Jan 4, 2013)

I would agree that as long as you fulfil the 2 year study requirement and the occupation is on the list you should be ok.. as long as they don't take it off the list in the meantime! I am on a 485 at the moment after having done a postgraduate diploma after a bachelors.


----------



## arijit0286 (Jul 11, 2013)

sarita2 said:


> I would agree that as long as you fulfil the 2 year study requirement and the occupation is on the list you should be ok.. as long as they don't take it off the list in the meantime! I am on a 485 at the moment after having done a postgraduate diploma after a bachelors.


Hi Sarita,

Just saw that you are on 485 visa. I was planning to apply for the same but I'm not sure about its acceptance by employers in Australia. Do companies legally "accept" it? 

I might seem a bit skeptic, but its a question of a few thousand dollars and I really want to make sure its worth the spend.

Reviews/ comments would be highly appreciated!

Arijit


----------



## ali.vmware (Feb 18, 2013)

arijit0286 said:


> Hi Sarita,
> 
> Just saw that you are on 485 visa. I was planning to apply for the same but I'm not sure about its acceptance by employers in Australia. Do companies legally "accept" it?
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I have now applied for my PR 189 visa. However, i was in 485 visa and I managed to get job in IT but as a contractor while I was on 485 visa.I am on a bridging visa now. Usually, employers hesitate to hire someone FULL TIME who is on 485 visa. But, the good thing is, if you apply for a contractor role then there will be no issues (as your payroll will be from a third party recruitment company who usually dont mind hiring someone on 485 visa). So, if you have good work experience then its not that hard to find a proper job.


----------



## arijit0286 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Mate,

Thanks for your response, I'll take it into consideration.


----------

